# Oh misty you silly rat



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

So a few weeks ago I accidentally left a bag of algae tablets open on the table where my rats free roam. I happened to look over and see my rat sniffing the bag, before I could stop her she reached in and snatched an ALGAE TABLET?!! She then tears off to hide and I of coarse jump to my feet!!! 

I find her hiding behind the cage munching away of this dang tablet, so I grab it from her and inspect the damage...These were the hikari waffers with the plecos on them. The tablet was half eaten!!!....I swear my rat was a pleco in a different life,anyway I now know that these tablets are readily recommended and favored by Misty...she hasn't been allowed near the bag since. 

P.S. Misty is OK this happened a couple weeks ago and she is still running around being a crazy ratty.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Rats eat the darndest things.  I had fake nails on the other day, and one of my rats determinedly pried one off and stole it.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Oh I am so glad that misty is okay!!!!Tristan one of our cats is a bit of a guts and he had urinary tract infection a while ago and the vet said not to give him dry food/crumbles anymore. Poor Tristan crumples were his favorite, dad has a lot of cat fish and feeds them sinking algae pellets. One day Tristan managed to get a hold of the pellet container ripped the lid off and ate all 500g of them!!! We just caught him swallowing the last one. Luckily he was okay but dad has to make sure the pellets are kept in the cupboard out of Tristans reach now. That cat is such a character, we love him so darn much and I am his favourite


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

I think its mostly since it's algae, the only thing that I noticed was green excrement and a LOT of it....might have acted like a laxative for my poor girl...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Love your signature, by the way, PaulO. It's so true!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD rats are such stinkers. My girls will take ANYTHING they deem to be food. Filistata even tried to eat gravel once 

It's so funny when they get something they know they can't have. They run so fast to hide it and then pretend like it wasn't them.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

And then they get so determine in refusing to let you take it. "No, it's my snail! You can't have it!"


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD they are

my rat took a WHOLE box of tissue and ripped the box because she refused to give it up.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love giving them a full tissue box as a present. They pull out all the tissues and sleep in the box....then rip it to shreds and urinate in it.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I really, really miss my ratties  I just sold my huge rat cage a few months ago  I loved that you could pretty much give them anything as a treat. My cat loves the smell of fish food and I let him eat an algae wafer once just to see if he'd do it.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

That's so adorable and silly. Cx

My mouse used to nibble at my fingernails. hahaha.


----------

